# Watch memorabilia WHY?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have picked up stuff over the years, I got these couple of items from my old watch makers shop, for little cost. I suppose I wore him down over the years asking. Sadly he passed away several years ago.
What items have you got??

1: A large Omega display stand










2. A small Roamer plaque


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting question posed there, Martin. I do have a few bits of watch memorabilia or ephemera in my collection, such as certain old manuals and ads, plus a few old boxes with period flavour. I do like such items but lack of space restricts me from too much collecting zeal when it comes to this sort of thing - I do like your bits and pieces shown here though. 

What I would say is that ephemera and memorabilia can be most useful when it comes to research into the history of watches, and hopefully, there will be enough people as mad as myself who refuse to throw ephemera away even if we don't avidly collect it.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

> Interesting question posed there, Martin. I do have a few bits of watch memorabilia or ephemera in my collection, such as certain old manuals and ads, plus a few old boxes with period flavour. I do like such items but lack of space restricts me from too much collecting zeal when it comes to this sort of thing


 I would love to see a few pictures please!

Here are some of my old catalogs


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't have anything in this regard... I do miss I had piles of catalogues and price lists that I threw out 20 years back... Those would have been interesting.

I also could have picked up all sorts of nice clocks for no money back in the day, Rolex, Cartier and AP promotional type clocks. I neglected to do so and would think a Royal Oak clock cool... I haven't looked to see what they sell for now....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Daveyboyz said:


> I don't have anything in this regard... I do miss I had piles of catalogues and price lists that I threw out 20 years back... Those would have been interesting.
> 
> I also could have picked up all sorts of nice clocks for no money back in the day, Rolex, Cartier and AP promotional type clocks. I neglected to do so and would think a Royal Oak clock cool... I haven't looked to see what they sell for now....


 That what happens to most of this stuff it gets binned doesn't it! I wish I had the old watch boxes...
The watch catalogs are from 2001/2 and I have some the price lists.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I haven't enough room for all the watches and boxes never mind ephe.... ephi... books and stuff1


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

None martin, sorry. Maybe i should get something vintage seiko. Ill go have a look on the bay.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I did pay more for a watch once just because it came on the little jewellers display stand with the manufacturer's stickers on lol. It was only a Timex, so not much more.

Except I did the deal before realising the shipping costs (it was from America) and was too polite to back out.

And then I had to pay the VAT.

And the Post Office duty collecting fee.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Why ?

As a serial (obsessive) collector I've probably retained everything, letters, emails, invitations, pictures, books,technical information, magazines, boxes, acquired in over the 45 years I have been enjoying this wonderful subject (including timepieces).

A very small selection of the above...



















Have been fortunate in receiving regular updates, gifts & assistance from colleagues/friends in the industry...




























I do like to keep all the boxes...




























Perfectly normal behaviour...isn't it ?

:biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

I just saw a display item on ebay for an omega promotion. It was a lunar module and was going for a pretty penny. I'm sure if you had a desirable rare artifact / poster/ display stand etc. and dare I say from Rolex, I'm sure there is interest and money to be made.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Why ?
> 
> As a serial (obsessive) collector I've probably retained everything, letters, emails, invitations, pictures, books,technical information, magazines, boxes, acquired in over the 45 years I have been enjoying this wonderful subject (including timepieces).
> 
> ...


 Totally normal Alan  Thanks for sharing a small sample!

I have received the items below as gifts










Blancpain & The Watchmakers Apprentice - an excellent DVD that is compulsary viewing for an WIS!!From your kind self Alan!
Zenith -Rossler - Best Zenith book imho - From the wife!
All in Good Time - From Des! TWF
TWF - Tie/collar pin - from Roy TWF!

Cheers Martin


----------

